# My Best Urinal Install Yet



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Waddaya all think, I take pride in my work


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

It needs an AAV on it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TraTech said:


> Waddaya all think, I take pride in my work


 We know its you, Jnohss...


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

nice support on the wall!


----------



## Pipeman77 (Jun 2, 2012)

is that a braided 3/8" supply line


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Wow, you do good work man! :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

:notworthy:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Special


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice s trap.


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

I didn't actually install it, it was done by a handy man. Thought it was picture worthy though!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TraTech said:


> I didn't actually install it, it was done by a handy man. Thought it was picture worthy though!


Of course, we all knew that! ( I think ) jester...


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

sad sad


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

This one was at the man camp I stayed in during my last job.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Does the 'Tinkle' go down hill?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Nikolai said:


> This one was at the man camp I stayed in during my last job.


What man camp need a urinal for???


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Nikolai said:


> This one was at the man camp I stayed in during my last job.



Did they not have a solid section of pex? I mean really....there's more copper in that whole thing....did a forest ranger do that chit?:blink:


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

It was an older pre-fabbed camp that came from Canada. The drain looked fine, it was exposed ABS with a trap and proper vent. Most of the water in the building looked like that though.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd rather pee in the corner...


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

seeing that makes me think of the steamed jewels thread


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Nikolai said:


> It was an older pre-fabbed camp that came from Canada. The drain looked fine, it was exposed ABS with a trap and proper vent. Most of the water in the building looked like that though.


Yeah? We never sent it to you that way. You all went and messed it up yourselves.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Nikolai said:


> This one was at the man camp I stayed in during my last job.



That looks like the one in the Italian restaurant here. Oh yeah they have a very bad rep for not paying so it's hard to get someone out there.

Good food though.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> Special


No...that's *very* special :laughing:


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

MarkToo said:


> Yeah? We never sent it to you that way. You all went and messed it up yourselves.


Lol. It had a Alberta inspection sticker on it.


----------

